# Help me to choose: Galaxy SIII or iPhone 4S?



## Langin (Aug 21, 2012)

First of all, there's an offer @ Vodafone and I don't want to wait and pay more for an iPhone 5. That first, but I am not sure which phone suits me the best. I am an experienced iOS user because of my iPod Touch 4th gen, but I want a real phone now.

So maybe you can help to decide what fits me the best:


Good music player(like the iPod one ;p)
long value, must not loose support within the next 2 years
good emulators(GBA, SNES, PSX(maybe?) and N64)

That's it for now ^^ Maybe you can help me with these points to decide what to get.


----------



## aalokishere (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you ever used android before...not that it should be a problem. (Samsung's interface is not so good though)
I don't know much about ios but as u seem like an experienced user, i'm assuming you know its available apps
Android has emulators but everything u mention(i don't know about n64 but i hear there is one for ds as well) though not entirely bug-free hardware should not be the problem with the s3 

i din't get what u meant about good music player(app or hardware)?

sorry for the bad english


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 21, 2012)

Just go for the SGS3 its actually worth the money put into it and its hardware is soooo much better than anything apple can offer with its iphone.
I use PlayerPro, its a simple and pretty good music player with a good interface I suggest taking a look at it if you have an Android phone.
Android phones even entry level handsets usually get support by devs and stuff on xda even when the company abandons it
Android has I assume almost fully working GBA, GBC, SNES, NES, N64, PSX pretty much everything from the N64 and PSX backwards and now has a buggy NDS emulator.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 21, 2012)

The SGS3 is a better value than the iPhone 4S. Apple used to be far ahead of the curve but when recent advancements in Android and other hardware changes, the SGS3 is where you want to invest your money.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The SGS3 is a better value than the iPhone 4S. Apple used to be far ahead of the curve but when recent advancements in Android and other hardware changes, the SGS3 is where you want to invest your money.


What he said. Also, if you really want an iPhone, I suggest waiting until the new one comes out (probably by the end of this year). The SGSIII is a deal more advanced than the 4S hardware wise, and the next iPhone will probably be closer to being on par with it. In other words, the iPhone 4S is last year's hardware, on par with the SGSII. The SGSIII is this year's hardware, and eclipses the 4S, and the next iPhone will be closer to the SGSIII.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)

if your worried about a music player then there are plenty of apps to choose from the stock android player to winamp and my personal favorite poweramp https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.maxmpz.audioplayer&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tYXhtcHouYXVkaW9wbGF5ZXIiXQ..

custom roms will mean continued support for a long time even after samsung abandon the device officially after a few year where as an ios device you are stuck on whatever os apple decides to leave it at

emulators, there are also plenty to choose from, the S3 can handle n64 and psx, even connect a ps3 controller if you want for added enjoyment


----------



## Vaze (Aug 23, 2012)

I totally can't think of any reasons to buy an iPhone 4S lol, I myself will wait and see the iPhone 5, but since you can't wait for that, I guess you can go with the SIII

but still, I don't like androids xD and I love my 3GS more


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Aug 23, 2012)

wait and see if the iphone 5 has anything good to offer


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> if your worried about a music player then there are plenty of apps to choose from the stock android player to winamp and my personal favorite poweramp


Google Music isn't half bad either.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)

thats actually the once I was referring too, its does the job but leaves a lot to be desired like the apple music app


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> thats actually the once I was referring too, its does the job but leaves a lot to be desired like the apple music app


The stock android music player and the Google Music app from the playstore are two different things. The stock android music app is like a seriously watered down version of Google Music. plus, with Google Music, you can steam music from your google music account and download for offline play and stuff.


----------



## AliceJane (Aug 23, 2012)

Buy the 4s its the best phone EVER!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > thats actually the once I was referring too, its does the job but leaves a lot to be desired like the apple music app
> ...


the stock player on my s3 was play music


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 23, 2012)

SGS3 deserves your investment a whole lot more than any iphone, apple always fob off their mid range iphone as a high end phone that is worth its expensive price tag when its hardware is always dated when compared to its competition. Go Android / Samsung if you want better hardware and customization, go iphone if you want to waste money and have a status symbol.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> SGS3 deserves your investment a whole lot more than any iphone, apple always fob off their mid range iphone as a high end phone that is worth its expensive price tag when its hardware is always dated when compared to its competition. Go Android / Samsung if you want better hardware and customization, go iphone if you want to waste money and have a status symbol.


Ignoring the obvious fanboyishness, you're right about the hardware and customization of Android. That said, the iPhone is easier to use as a "pick it up, it just works" device that's n00b friendly.

(Speaking as a Fandroid myself)


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

Newsflash!

Got a S3!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> Newsflash!
> 
> Got a S3!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > SGS3 deserves your investment a whole lot more than any iphone, apple always fob off their mid range iphone as a high end phone that is worth its expensive price tag when its hardware is always dated when compared to its competition. Go Android / Samsung if you want better hardware and customization, go iphone if you want to waste money and have a status symbol.
> ...


But that still doesn't justify its extremely high price tag for the kind of phone it is. I never actually got why is it so expensive in the first place.




Langin said:


> Newsflash!
> 
> Got a S3!


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

Right what's the best GBA emu for android? I got rin or whatever which is okay for GBC.

Also how about N64 an PSX?

How can I install APK files?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> But that still doesn't justify its extremely high price tag for the kind of phone it is. I never actually got why is it so expensive in the first place.


I definitely agree with you, there.



Langin said:


> Right what's the best GBA emu for android? I got rin or whatever which is okay for GBC.
> 
> Als how about N64 an PSX?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.GbcEmu&feature=related_apps
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.GbaEmu&feature=search_result
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emulator.fpse&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5lbXVsYXRvci5mcHNlIl0.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=trev.android.mupen64plusae&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsInRyZXYuYW5kcm9pZC5tdXBlbjY0cGx1c2FlIl0.

That should get you squared away.  You can also try Yongzh's apps on the slideme marketplace, but they're all horribly updated. I don't think he's even working on them anymore (except maybe N64oid, and even that hasn't been updated since Spring).


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> Right what's the best GBA emu for android? I got rin or whatever which is okay for GBC.
> 
> Also how about N64 an PSX?
> 
> How can I install APK files?


gba emu > https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.GbaEmu&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5leHBsdXNhbHBoYS5HYmFFbXUiXQ..

use this guys emus for just about everything https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Robert+Broglia#?t=W251bGwsbnVsbCxudWxsLDEwMiwiY29tLmV4cGx1c2FscGhhLk1kRW11Il0.

snes > https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblezapgames.supergnes&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmJ1YmJsZXphcGdhbWVzLnN1cGVyZ25lcyJd

psx > https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.emulator.fpse&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5lbXVsYXRvci5mcHNlIl0.

n64 > https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=trev.android.mupen64plusae&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInRyZXYuYW5kcm9pZC5tdXBlbjY0cGx1c2FlIl0.

you can enable install unsigned apk files in the options, I think under security
you will have to use a file explorer to execute them, I recommend es file explorer


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> Newsflash!
> 
> Got a S3!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> I recommend es file explorer


I second that recommendation. ES File Explorer is totally free, has no ads, and is more full featured than most paid file explorers. If you use the Google Play store to download apps, you don't need to mess with the APKs. but for installing apps off the market, download the APK, find it in the file explorer, select it, if prompted, uncheck the security setting allowing you to install apps from off the market, then select the apk again and hit install.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Depends what kind of games he wants, though. If he wants emus (which is what it sounds like), Android is a much better choice because you can play emulators without having to root the device (whereas you have to jailbreak an iOS device to install emus and other "unlicensed" apps).


Dont make jailbreaking sound hard because it isnt. No matter what kind of games its iOS>Android. Emulation is kinda blah. The closet emulation people play is GBA,SNES and other older emulators that doesnt require lots of buttons because of limitation of the screen size. And after a jailbreak they both play the same. And no im not a apple fanboy.


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Depends what kind of games he wants, though. If he wants emus (which is what it sounds like), Android is a much better choice because you can play emulators without having to root the device (whereas you have to jailbreak an iOS device to install emus and other "unlicensed" apps).
> ...



Meh I love my 3S in combi with my iPod touch it works perfectly!(In terms of emulation.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> Dont make jailbreaking sound hard because it isnt.


I never said jailbreaking was hard. Point is, it's extra work no matter how easy or hard it is. And every time you need to take it back to the phone company or apple for something, you have to unjailbreak it or else you could void your warranty if they find out. No matter how you look at it, it's objectively harder to have to do an extra step to accomplish something, no matter how easy that step is.


DarkStriker said:


> No matter what kind of games its iOS>Android.


Get with the times, dude. We're FAR passed the point where iOS has a major advantage over Android in games. Most major devs (gameloft, rovio, etc) make their games for both platforms. In fact, when it comes to the so-called "HD games" (Amazing Spider-Man, N.O.V.A. 3, etc), a device like the SGSIII has a MUCH larger advantage with more powerful hardware and a larger screen.


DarkStriker said:


> Emulation is kinda blah. The closet emulation people play is GBA,SNES and other older emulators that doesnt require lots of buttons because of limitation of the screen size. And after a jailbreak they both play the same.


That's besides the point. I specifically said "it depends on what kind of games he wants to play" for a reason. If he's one of those "closet emulation people," then the SGSIII is going to be easier for him to get the games he wants because he doesn't have to hack his device to install the apps required. Again, objective fact. Not to mention that the bigger screen will make the touch screen buttons more manageable (personally, I prefer to not use the touch screen and go with the iControlPad instead, which works with both iOS and Android, but you get the idea).


DarkStriker said:


> And no im not a apple fanboy.


lol. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 23, 2012)

If you're not in a hurry, wait for an iPhone 5 announcement. I've got in my hands both phones, and here's my opinion :

iPhone 4S :

+ interface(easy to use), music player, support, lots of accessories
- camera, closed system, fragile


Galaxy S III :

+ screen quality, customisable system (Android), 4 core processor, camera, battery slightly better, video player (720p, 1080p, .mkv, .avi, .mp4, ...)
- interface (TouchWiz) not so good (but you can change it), average music player (again, you can change it, but I prefer the iPhone one)

The thing is, with the S III, you can change pretty much every software aspect you don't like, and IMHO it's a pretty good feature (thanks to Android). But for something more stable I'd go for the iPhone.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Ritsuki said:


> The thing is, with the S III, you can change pretty much every software aspect you don't like, and IMHO it's a pretty good feature (thanks to Android). But for something more stable I'd go for the iPhone.


That's basically my stance on it. Go Android if you want full customization, go iPhone if you want ease and stability


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 23, 2012)

The S3 has a built in File Explorer. So no need to install that.
Also, great choice OP. I recently went from iPhone4 to the S3 and I love it. For n64 emulation I use an emulator called Mupen (like linked before in this thread) and it runs great!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)

whats wrong with touchwiz?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> whats wrong with touchwiz?


It's just a matter of preference, honestly. A lot of people (like me) think Touchwiz is bloated with useless extras, and missing features some other launchers have. If you want to experiment, look up some launchers on the play store. I suggest go launcher ex. Totally free, and VERY full featured and customizable. But if you're happy with touchwiz, then feel free to stick with it.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> whats wrong with touchwiz?


Clunky, slow, ugly must I go on?

If you want a iphone lookalike launcher then installing MIUI or getting a MIUI launcher would be better but overall all stock launchers are horrible when compared to even a basic launcher. I use CM9 and even I use another launcher (Holo Launcher) and it feels so much better than stock CM9's launcher more customization as well.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I use Holo Launcher just because you can do so much more.


Is it really? I haven't tried a new launcher in a LONG time, but I've heard some good things about Holo.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I use Holo Launcher just because you can do so much more.
> ...


Well for a lightweight launcher it does offer quite a bit of features and a nice ICS look for your phone. I would show you a picture of how I could make my homescreen with Holo but i'm a bit lazy to take a screenshot and upload it.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > whats wrong with touchwiz?
> ...


Have you seen the latest? On the S3? It's pretty awesome actually. Not slow or clunky at all and it looks great.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)

5.0 runs like butter on the s3
maybe on other devices its laggy and slow?

looks is just personal opinion


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 23, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Joe88 said:
> ...


Yes I have seen it on the S3 and to be honest for that device a launcher like Nova would suit it alot better than TouchWiz, honestly it feels clunky and ugly when compared to Nova or Holo.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 23, 2012)

Basically the choice is just whether you want Android or iOS or a bigger phone or a smaller one. Android has a lot of emulators but I don't know about iOS. My father has the Galaxy S2 so I know that it has a pretty good music player. I can't say anything about support though.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 23, 2012)

If you want extra support for your phone just visit XDA, you'll probably be able to find devs who are making some  good custom ROMs for your phone.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Aug 23, 2012)

congrats on the sgs3. great phone. i myself have the sgs2 and think its great and played around with the sgs3 and jellybean should be rolling out soon for the sgs3. if you want the full android experience i would suggest checking out cyanogemod for a custom rom that is great. and maybe rooting your phone too. there are many advantages like overclocking and other stuff (the only matter about installing custom roms and rooting is that the phone losses its warranty).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Well for a lightweight launcher it does offer quite a bit of features and a nice ICS look for your phone. I would show you a picture of how I could make my homescreen with Holo but i'm a bit lazy to take a screenshot and upload it.


Don't worry, lol. I'll just check it out myself.


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

Right, I love the 3S it's style of menu's! So I am happy I chose this instead of the 4S!

Question though,

When I try to play Mario Party 3 on my emu, I can't see the spaces, only the characters. Can't see much on the map btw. just the plain map with characters on it -.-


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> Right, I love the 3S it's style of menu's! So I am happy I chose this instead of the 4S!
> 
> Question though,
> 
> When I try to play Mario Party 3 on my emu, I can't see the spaces, only the characters. Can't see much on the map btw. just the plain map with characters on it -.-


Probably just the emulator. similar problems with the emu on my phone as well. Many games are just really hard to emulate correctly, and the Mario Party series in particular is ESPECIALLY hard to properly emulate.


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I love the 3S it's style of menu's! So I am happy I chose this instead of the 4S!
> ...



Yeah I know about the other emu's T-T I miss my mario party T_T

Do you know if Zelda Majora's Mask works?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> Yeah I know about the other emu's T-T I miss my mario party T_T
> 
> Do you know if Zelda Majora's Mask works?


I really can't say for you, since I don't own an iPhone. However, on my phone, Majora's Mask works pretty well, but there's some slowdowns here and there, and sometimes it just freezes, so it helps to make save states frequently. Using the lens of truth seems to cause HUGE slowdowns. but aside from that, it works great. I got through the first dungeon without too much trouble.


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know about the other emu's T-T I miss my mario party T_T
> ...



I don't own an iPhone as well ;p I guess it'll runs fine on the Galaxy S3

does lens also cause slowdown in oot?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> I don't own an iPhone as well ;p I guess it'll runs fine on the Galaxy S3
> 
> does lens also cause slowdown in oot?


Oh, sorry I got confused and thought you were the guy who said he plays on his iPhone 3GS. Sorry, I've been up since yesterday! 

Anyway, I actually completely played through OoT on my phone with N64oid. Lens didn't cause much of a slowdown, but there was a graphical glitch where you couldn't see anything outside the "circle" the lens makes on the screen when you're using it. Also, entering and exiting the start menu is a bit slow. The game also freezes once in a while, so make frequent save states. But aside from that, OoT's emulation is near-perfect, and very, VERY playable. 

Also, it's a bit expensive, but I seriously suggest investing in an iControlPad if you can afford it. It's an amazing bluetooth gamepad attachment for smartphones that latches onto your phone, and has all the buttons you need, including 2 true analog pads. It's PERFECT for playing N64 and PSX games!

http://www.icontrolpad.com/


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)

$70 for that?
just get a used ps3 controller and a gameklip


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> $70 for that?
> just get a used ps3 controller and a gameklip


Never heard of the Gameklip... I'm guessing it's a device to attach the controller to your phone, kind of like the clamp on the iControlPad?

**Edit**
That looks amazing... I would definitely get one if there was one available for my phone. Will definitely pick this up if I ever get an SGSIII. Thanks for telling me about it!


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## yusuo (Aug 23, 2012)

i've got the 4s, my partner has the S III so i've played with both quite alot.

The biggest benefit is Apple products retain value, where as the SIII has dropped £100 in 2 months ,I_ could easily sell m_y 4s and buy a SIII and still have money left over, that almost a year after release.

My opinion is if ya can get a 4s sell it buy a SIII and have money left, Personally Im not a fan of the SIII just cause of the size, its very uncomfortable to hold if you got small hands but its a very decent phone apart from that


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

yusuo said:


> i've got the 4s, my partner has the S III so i've played with both quite alot.
> 
> The biggest benefit is Apple products retain value, where as the SIII has dropped £100 in 2 months ,I_ could easily sell m_y 4s and buy a SIII and still have money left over, that almost a year after release.
> 
> My opinion is if ya can get a 4s sell it buy a SIII and have money left, Personally Im not a fan of the SIII just cause of the size, its very uncomfortable to hold if you got small hands but its a very decent phone apart from that



I also have small hands, but I'll keep this phone you know. When I, well when my contract ends I'll get a new phone and keep this one as a back-up. Also my hands are very small for a guy(Little girl hands =3) and I love the size. But it is a matter of personal taste. I don't give a shit about value at all. It's not like OMFG ''he has the S3 OMG he's less worth now.''

I hate the size of the iPhone, it is WAAAAY to small for my taste (NO I ain't lying!)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> I also have small hands, but I'll keep this phone you know. When I, well when my contract ends I'll get a new phone and keep this one as a back-up. Also my hands are very small for a guy(Little girl hands =3) and I love the size. But it is a matter of personal taste. I don't give a shit about value at all. It's not like OMFG ''he has the S3 OMG he's less worth now.''
> 
> I hate the size of the iPhone, it is WAAAAY to small for my taste (NO I ain't lying!)


You can also try the flygrip if the phone is too big for you to handle. lol


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 23, 2012)

SlideMe. Search it up. The emulators on there are generally the best you can get. N64oid trumps any other emulator of its kind. Not to mention gbcoid and gameboid. Pretty great emulators.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> xwatchmanx said:
> 
> 
> > Langin said:
> ...



Are you using N64oid? I'll go ahead and warn you that the bomber's notebook shows as a black screen on it, rendering most of the game unplayable...

Also, N64 emulators such as these are scams: https://play.google....GF0b3IuZnJlZSJd

They took the hard work of a guy named Paul Lamb, he worked on porting Mupen+ to Android and these jerk-offs took his source code and infested it with ads... They then DMCA report any of his attempts at keeping his version on the Play Store.

You can download the offical version at: https://play.google....jY0cGx1c2FlIl0.

Or download Beta builds at his website: Paulscode.com

I recommend using Yongzh's apps only because they are free. You can find them on Slideme.


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > xwatchmanx said:
> ...



Unbelievable! Mario Party works on my S3!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Langin said:
> ...


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 23, 2012)

Langin said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Langin said:
> ...


----------



## Langin (Aug 23, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 24, 2012)

With the exception of N64oid, I strongly recommend against using Yongzh's apps. Except for N64oid, all of them haven't been updated for over a year and some of them are beginning to show incompatibility issues with any android version newer than Gingerbread (SNESoid doesn't even work at all except for sound, and GBCoid has glitches involving when to use game boy color mode). And Gensoid has a couple graphical issues that were never fixed. That said, since all of his apps are free on slideme (except N64oid), it couldn't hurt to try them out.



Quietlyawesome94 said:


> They took the hard work of a guy named Paul Lamb, he worked on porting Mupen+ to Android and these jerk-offs took his source code and infested it with ads... They then DMCA report any of his attempts at keeping his version on the Play Store.


Wait, so THAT'S what's been going on with Paul's version getting knocked off Play and stuff? What crooks!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> With the exception of N64oid, I strongly recommend against using Yongzh's apps. Except for N64oid, all of them haven't been updated for over a year and some of them are beginning to show incompatibility issues with any android version newer than Gingerbread (SNESoid doesn't even work at all except for sound, and GBCoid has glitches involving when to use game boy color mode). And Gensoid has a couple graphical issues that were never fixed. That said, since all of his apps are free on slideme (except N64oid), it couldn't hurt to try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can catch up on the drama by reading these threads. 

http://www.paulscode...php?topic=303.0

http://www.paulscode...php?topic=521.0

Oh and about SNES emulators.... The guy who makes the .EMU emulators has an excellent SNES emulator available for free, it use to be on the Play Store, but is now only available from his website.

http://www.explusalpha.com/home/snes9x-ex/downloads


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 24, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Yes, you can catch up on the drama by reading these threads.
> 
> http://www.paulscode...php?topic=303.0
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Regarding the SNES emulator, I know someone has a free SNES emu on the playstore. From what I see, it's an exact clone of Yongzh's SNESoid app, but it's been updated to be compatible with Android 4.0 ICS.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 24, 2012)

SNESoid worked fine for me on my Acer Iconia A100 and Nexus 7 tablets maybe it's phone incompatibility? BTW the iconia had 4.0 ICS and the 7 had 4.1.1 JB. >>


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 24, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you can catch up on the drama by reading these threads.
> ...



Odd. My HP TouchPad is running Android 4.0.4 and SNESoid works like a charm.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 24, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> SNESoid worked fine for me on my Acer Iconia A100 and Nexus 7 tablets maybe it's phone incompatibility? BTW the iconia had 4.0 ICS and the 7 had 4.1.1 JB. >>





Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Odd. My HP TouchPad is running Android 4.0.4 and SNESoid works like a charm.


I guess it depends on the phone. Quite a few people with different phones have complained about the issues, according to my research.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 24, 2012)

Just while we're on the subject: can anybody recommend a good GBC emulator? I'm using GBCoid at the moment on my Nexus but if I have it in portrait mode it has horrible blur-o-vision.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 24, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Just while we're on the subject: can anybody recommend a good GBC emulator? I'm using GBCoid at the moment on my Nexus but if I have it in portrait mode it has horrible blur-o-vision.


Which Nexus? Try tweaking the GBCoid settings? Go to settings > audio & video settings > scaling mode and play around with it?

But regardless, GBCoid is horribly outdated and hasnt been updated in a year. Try this one...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.explusalpha.GbcEmu&feature=related_apps


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 24, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Just while we're on the subject: can anybody recommend a good GBC emulator? I'm using GBCoid at the moment on my Nexus but if I have it in portrait mode it has horrible blur-o-vision.
> ...


Eugh... £1.99 for an emulator... I'll look for somewhere else to test it first.
Its a Galaxy Nexus. Probably where most of the issues stem from (Android 4.1.1 bitches!). Other issues include the Start and Select buttons appearing at the top of the screen. I find it weird that the blurring dissappears when its in Landscape.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 25, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Eugh... £1.99 for an emulator... I'll look for somewhere else to test it first.
> Its a Galaxy Nexus. Probably where most of the issues stem from (Android 4.1.1 bitches!). Other issues include the Start and Select buttons appearing at the top of the screen. I find it weird that the blurring dissappears when its in Landscape.


Android 4.1 is almost certainly the issue here. Since GBCoid hasn't been updated since about 6 months before the release of Android 4.0, it's not optimized to work with it. I know when running stock or CM7 or any other 2.3 build on my phone it works fine, but the moment I put CM9 (which is Android 4.0), GBCoid started having compatibility issues such as when to use GBC mode and not (games like Pokemon and other "GBC-optional" games would only show up in B&W, for example).


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 2, 2012)

Post content + signature + thread necro.

All signs point to APPLE FANBOIII.

Good job on the necro.  0/10.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 2, 2012)

Langin said:


> First of all, there's an offer @ Vodafone and I don't want to wait and pay more for an iPhone 5. That first, but I am not sure which phone suits me the best. I am an experienced iOS user because of my iPod Touch 4th gen, but I want a real phone now.
> 
> So maybe you can help to decide what fits me the best:
> 
> ...


Samsung has pretty shit support for their android devices. Rooting will deal with that, but again a minority doesn't root their android device. iPhone 4S will likely continue to have support all the way to iOS 7.X

For iPhone, it's almost the same as an iPod Touch for music. Via iTunes... iTunes Match... Blablah: so nothing really new. As for Samsung, I don't really like their music interface. But this is all personal preference.

Android has a myriad of emus. Go to google and search for some reputable ones. As for Apple, their emulators are generally inferior, plus you need to jailbreak your device (which again, a minority doesn't).

I would suggest getting a HTC if you want something new, but GS3 is also quite a good choice. If you just want a phone that functions well and similar to the Touch, go for 4S.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 14, 2012)

GS3. It's a way better phone.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 14, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------

